# Best amp for metal? Soldano, Mesa, Diezel, or Orange



## DJVengeance (Jul 25, 2012)

So I finally got tried of my peavey 5150, and I'm looking for a new amp. I want something that gives an nice clean tone but also give me a nice heavy crunch while the notes are still very articulate and have definition. Here's what I've narrowed it down to:

Soldano Decatone (I borrowed one from one of my old teachers and loved it)

Diezel VH4 (My girlfriend has one and I fell in love with it as soon as I started playing on it)

Orange Rockverb (Always been happy with orange products they never seem to fail me and wanted to try the rockverb because i used to have the thunderverb)

Mesa Boogie triple rectifier ( not really familiar with mesa but I'm willing to try it out for all I know I'll get a bang for my buck. I listened to some sound clips and they seemed pretty good.)

My prefered style of playing is similar to Periphery, Veil of Maya, Red Seas Fire, and stuff of that nature. I'll be running the amp through an Orange PPC412HP8. And some of the guitars I own and play with the most are my Custom tele 7string w/bkp aftermath set, Schecter Blackhawk w/bkp black hawk, and the Jackson Soloist slsmg w/bpk rebel yell and vhii. So I want your opinion on these amps and a suggestion on what I should get.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 25, 2012)

Out of the ones you tried, which one was the best?

That's your answer


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 25, 2012)

In B4 "get an Axe FX"

If dreamy cleans are an important factor, then TR all the way (multi watt versions have "improved/tweeked" cleans).


----------



## SSK0909 (Jul 25, 2012)

Havent tried the decatone myself, but the general opinion is that it's not worth the money when you can save for an SLO. speaking of the SLO, played one extensively myself because I really wanted one, but it is LOUD. And I don't mean "old non master Marshall" loud, but way louder. Completely unusable on most smaller gigs. So if the deca is anywhere near the SLO volume, I'd avoid it.

Diezel VH4 was my baby for a long time. it has the greatest clean tone of the amps mentioned, and channel 3 is really unique and badass.

The rockerverb is not an amp that comes to mind when thinking of Periphery, its got this rowdy and open character to it thats great for some dirty rock n roll og oldschool metal, but I wouldnt consider it for the less dynamic modern metal styles.

Rectos have an ok clean channel, but getting a good lead sound requires a boost and somewhat extreme eq'ing. They have a somewhat uniqe character that you either love or hate i guess.. Definately try before you buy, and remember that Mesa's can be a pain to dial in, so give it some time before judging it


----------



## petereanima (Jul 25, 2012)

Get Diezel VH4, get 6550 tubes, combine, be forever in awesome-land.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jul 25, 2012)

Waaaaaiiiittt a minute! Your gf has a VH4?? Keeper.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 25, 2012)

The one you like the most. 

I know what i like, but i really doubt that you would like the same as i do


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Jul 25, 2012)

Interesting that you don't have an ENGL Invader 100 on your list, it's a really good tight head, and Misha from Periphery used to use one before he got his Axe Fx Ultra and Atomic Mono Block.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jul 25, 2012)

DJVengeance said:


> *Diezel VH4* (*My girlfriend has one* and I fell in love with it as soon as I started playing on it)






Give me your girlfriend.


*/THREAD*


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 25, 2012)

Since you're already in the price range, the Bogner Uberschall is an absolute BEAST of a metal amp, and actually has a really pretty clean channel as well.


----------



## EOT (Jul 25, 2012)

Well you said you loved the VH4 you played right?


----------



## Strobe (Jul 25, 2012)

Wrecklyss said:


> Since you're already in the price range, the Bogner Uberschall is an absolute BEAST of a metal amp, and actually has a really pretty clean channel as well.


 
Truth. I love the uberschall.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 25, 2012)

Add Fryette UL to your list. Ultra tight, ridiculous bottom end, single note clarity even when dimed. I have heard as good, but not better.

The Diezel is the all around best amp though hands down. It has the best cleans (waaaay better than Mesa IMO) and a clear but unforgiving distortion. It can get just about any tone and there is a reason why it is legendary. 

The SLO is the loudest amp ever... you might want to consider the Hot Rod + which is the 2-channel version (clean/crunch and the SLO lead channel) for much cheaper than the SLO. The Uber is also awesome... get the Twin Jet version if you like that kind of music... Reinhold hot rodded the crunch channel so you basically have a lead channel and a lead channel+. And the KT88 tubes are a great! They are kind of an "upgrade" of the 6L6 tubes... think 6L6 but less 'harsh' and better cleans. FWIW I would think that for djent type stuff where you want tight-low-end-clean-distortion the KT versions would be amazing.

Amps like Orange and Mesa are particular tone amps. You either love it and want that tone or stay clear.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 25, 2012)

No Engl love?


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 25, 2012)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> Give me your girlfriend.
> 
> 
> */THREAD*


 
+1


----------



## EOT (Jul 25, 2012)

And since you're already looking at Diezel, check out a Herbert while you're at it.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jul 25, 2012)

If you have never tried one, get hold of an Engl (savage, invader, etc.) and try them out. Great amps.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jul 25, 2012)

YOUR GIRLFRIEND HAS A DIEZEL VH4? wtf you have the best girlfriend in the world.

Also, like usmarine said, Fryette stuff is great. I have a (relatively) low end VHT 30W 1x12 combo and that thing nails everything from Metallica to AC/DC to ISIS to Periphery to Stevie Ray Vaughan. It's phenomenal. The sounds you can get are endless. You would love absolutely love a Pittbull (Ultra-Lead?) or SIG:X. So, if you like Periphery, there's a video of him playing "All New Materials" through his "treasured VHT Pittbull CLX combo". There are many great, great amps in your price range that you would love, but Fryette is a definite answer to getting extremely clear, percussive, and dry distortion that sounds really thick but is also very tight (seems like an oxymoron, but it's true). Then of course you have the legendary Fryette cleans and can get awesome lower gain crunch stuff too. I could go on forever... so just try one out if you can, they're unbelievable


----------



## DJVengeance (Jul 25, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> Waaaaaiiiittt a minute! Your gf has a VH4?? Keeper.


 
oh yeah definitaly a keeper she even brings me sandwiches!


----------



## DJVengeance (Jul 25, 2012)

Atomshipped said:


> YOUR GIRLFRIEND HAS A DIEZEL VH4? wtf you have the best girlfriend in the world.
> 
> Also, like usmarine said, Fryette stuff is great. I have a (relatively) low end VHT 30W 1x12 combo and that thing nails everything from Metallica to AC/DC to ISIS to Periphery to Stevie Ray Vaughan. It's phenomenal. The sounds you can get are endless. You would love absolutely love a Pittbull (Ultra-Lead?) or SIG:X. So, if you like Periphery, there's a video of him playing "All New Materials" through his "treasured VHT Pittbull CLX combo". There are many great, great amps in your price range that you would love, but Fryette is a definite answer to getting extremely clear, percussive, and dry distortion that sounds really thick but is also very tight (seems like an oxymoron, but it's true). Then of course you have the legendary Fryette cleans and can get awesome lower gain crunch stuff too. I could go on forever... so just try one out if you can, they're unbelievable



You should see her guitars... she has a blackmachine b2 w/bkp, ibanez 8 string w/bpk (i forgot the model), 76 gibby gold top, 81 tele deluxe, schecter blackjack atx solo 6 and a custom 7 string i made for her double cut away black korina body and swamp ash top and so beautiful!

and now im reconsidering my selections so ive changed it up to the fryette, diezel vh4, and engl invader


----------



## wakjob (Jul 25, 2012)

Seeing as how you already have access to the almighty VH4, get something with a different flavor.

Engl or Fryette


----------



## cardinal (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the VH4, but it doesn't scream METAL at me. More heavy, hard rock (which is what I like), but if you've played one and like it, then you know what it's about.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIEZEL Guitar Amplification: users

^ quite a few metal musicians in there


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jul 25, 2012)

DJVengeance said:


> You should see her guitars... she has a blackmachine b2 w/bkp, ibanez 8 string w/bpk (i forgot the model), 76 gibby gold top, 81 tele deluxe, schecter blackjack atx solo 6 and a custom 7 string i made for her double cut away black korina body and swamp ash top and so beautiful!


Picsorban


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 25, 2012)

thats super brutal that your gf has a vh4! As far as the vh4 channel 3 is truly evil if you set it up correctly. the deal with the mesa is either by the reborn if not you have to be careful about what year. I guess the tremoverb from the 90's is a epic amp. Have you considered the 5150 III?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> Picsorban



what he said


----------



## Thep (Jul 25, 2012)

For somebody who has that kind of experience with such high-end amplifiers, you'd think they'd be a bit more knowledgeable asking "whats the best amp for metal". 

Thats like asking, "whats the best spice to cook food with?" Or, "whats the best beverage to drink when you are only partially thirsty?"


----------



## Strobe (Jul 25, 2012)

Thep said:


> For somebody who has that kind of experience with such high-end amplifiers, you'd think they'd be a bit more knowledgeable asking "whats the best amp for metal".
> 
> Thats like asking, "whats the best spice to cook food with?" Or, "whats the best beverage to drink when you are only partially thirsty?"



I think a similar thing when I read posts on this forum. That said, if it were not for people asking questions like that, I am not sure what would be posted on this forum.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 25, 2012)

Strobe said:


> I think a similar thing when I read posts on this forum. That said, if it were not for people asking questions like that, I am not sure what would be posted on this forum.


 
More of the; What is YOUR personal definition of djent?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 25, 2012)

SSK0909 said:


> Rectos have an ok clean channel, but getting a good lead sound requires a boost and somewhat extreme eq'ing. They have a somewhat uniqe character that you either love or hate i guess.. Definately try before you buy, and remember that Mesa's can be a pain to dial in, so give it some time before judging it



Recto's and all Mesa products just require that you actually read the manual. It tells you what knobs have the most impact and what not to do etc. My triple rec and Mark IV were easy to dial in once I spent like 15 minutes with the manuals.

I'd personally go VH4, I love Diezel...


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 25, 2012)

Another vote for Fryette stuff. Specifically pittbulls if you want them super tight and articulate. I haven't played a lot of the others mentioned, but I can say the Pittbulls are much tighter and drier than any other amp I've played. 

And get that GF of yours on here! Sounds like she'd be a great asset to the SSO community with her gear history.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 25, 2012)

DJVengeance said:


> My prefered style of playing is similar to Periphery, Veil of Maya, Red Seas Fire, and stuff of that nature.


Well if you want to sound similar to that Periphery and Red Seas Fire uses 5150iii... so maybe just switch to EVH? Nicer clean channel than the Peavey.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 26, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> DIEZEL Guitar Amplification: users
> 
> ^ quite a few metal musicians in there



I'm not sure how many of them are playing the VH4. I"m not saying that they can't sound very heavy and aggressive, but there are other amps out there that seem more "metal" (like the Engl Savage; I couldn't get that thing to calm down). 

I've owned two VH4s (a '07 mono head and currently own a 90s blueface stereo head). The later version was particularly aggressive and gainy. I don't think I've ever heard any of the bands the OP listed (I'm an old fart who loves AIC, Soundgarden, Tool, etc.). The VH4 gets plenty heavy for that, but I'm not sure it does mega modern crazy metal like the Engl, for example.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 26, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Well if you want to sound similar to that Periphery and Red Seas Fire uses 5150iii... so maybe just switch to EVH? Nicer clean channel than the Peavey.



I was coming to suggest the Fender 5150 as well.


----------



## ISRAFEL (Jul 26, 2012)

Rivera Ktre is beast.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jul 26, 2012)

Another vote here fot the Bogner Uberschall.


----------

